# What is most cost effective way to build a garage?



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

We are almost ready to move and my bf is already planning his garage. If money were no object it would be a 2 story oversized 2 car, but money is going to be a problem. He wants a block building, and can get the blocks almost free, but I say that labor, and making an upstairs are going to make that very expensive. I don't even know what else goes into it, i guess whatever holds the blocks together. I say a pole building would be cheaper. I don't even know if he could do it 2 floors, but I still think he'd save enough money to just add extra space to the first floor. We could have someone build a garage, or even get those shed garages, but zoning is pretty strict, and we are very easily seen from the highway. What's the best way?


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

You might be able to save a lot of money by using laborers who are not in this country legally. Presuming that you are in the USA.:grin:


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Depending on your location which you don't give, Menards puts out fliers and about 2x a year they have grage sales. Everything from single car up to 40x30 pole barn type buildings, and even a 2-car with an overhead room.

Would sure be nice to get that flier, or visit the store & price thier different designs, to see what materials cost for their pre-made (and likely to code!!!) buildings.

Then you can look at your own design, and see how the costs compare.

Think the Menard's garages start at $4000, and perhaps $8000 would get you the 2-story upstairs in heavy snow country. These are materials, not labor or erected.

--->Paul


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm in NE PA, we don't have a lot of illegal workers here, though we do have a lot of people that work for beer. My goal would be a garage that doesn't fall down within the first year or so, and cheap labor isn't always skilled. I'll google Menards, but we do have a bunch of other pole building builders here, and the prices always look so good.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

I am saving for one of these right now.
This style, while not the best looking, is easy to build as requires no cranes to install the trusses.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SteelMaster-Steel-Building-16-11x20-Garage-Workshop-/250698735716?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5ecf2064


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

Even with free block the labor is going to eat you up - I'm charging $1.90/block for 8's - once the wall goes over 5' tall the price doubles (everything has to be handled at twice). I built a couple convential stick built garages in the last couple years and Menard's had the best price on their kits (better than figuring the material seperatly). They will let you modify the package somewhat (different windows, doors, shingles) as what comes with the kits is pretty Plain Jane. 

Honestly, if you have access to free block and have the time laying them is not all that difficult. You can usually find a used mixer for a few hundred dollars (use it then sell it and get your money back). To get up to the top you are going to have to have some scaffold (again find some cheap used and move it down the road once your finished). Start square, keep the corners plumb and the rest is just like Legos (OK a little heavier).


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

if the blocks are free , read up and do the labor yourself.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I actually like the look of the steelmaster building, thats an option I hadn't thought about. I can borrow scaffolding, and didn't even know I'd need a mixer. If it will be cheaper to build it with blocks, I'd like to. Maybe I can get away with hiring one guy that knows what he is doing and then using free labor for the rest?


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

What is the purpose of the garage? Do you already have a house on the property? Are these "free block" new block, used block, matched block? Winter is coming which isn't the best time to start projects in NE PA. 

Your staement about illegals might be wrong, I remember PA having a lot of discussion about illegals.


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

mountainwmn said:


> I actually like the look of the steelmaster building, thats an option I hadn't thought about. I can borrow scaffolding, and didn't even know I'd need a mixer. If it will be cheaper to build it with blocks, I'd like to. Maybe I can get away with hiring one guy that knows what he is doing and then using free labor for the rest?


A mixer is not absolutly needed but block laying is hard physicial work. Mixing mortar by hand is realy hard physicial work. One or two batches of mud with a hoe and wheelbarrow is not to bad but your talking about dozens of mixes - not to mention the mix needed to shush cavities where needed. A mixer will not only save your back but the mix will be more consistant and faster to get done. 

As a side note, you do not want a cement (rotating drum type) mixer - they tend not to mix as well (concrete is a much looser - read wetter - mix and will slosh as the drum turns, mortar on the other hand tends to turn the ix over and over but not integrate the sand and the mortar mix). Mortar mixers have a stationary drum and paddles that do the mixing.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Why waste your time with illegals when you can hire the Amish or Mennonites for about the same price and the job will be done right. In PA I would think there would have to be some near you.


----------



## DavisHillFarm (Sep 12, 2008)

Not knowing exactly where in NE PA you are, I do know that around the Athens, Towanda, Wyalusing, and La Raysville areas (Bradford Cty), they are many Amish and Mennonite families in those townships. Just an FYI.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Hmm, Tamaqua is close, but they were supposed to have gotten rid of all the illegals. And from what I've seen, Amish work is almost always pricey. They do good work, and they know it. Both might be in the area, but not that I've seen. Thank you for the mixer info, I would have never know there was a difference! There is an older mobile home on the property, and I think the garage will be used for storing lawn mowers,tools, ect, as well as studio space above for his loom. It is used block, and I figure he won't start until spring, but if he is going to take all this block it has to be before winter. I don't really want the yard turning into a graveyard for used blocks if we are building a pole building.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Block means footers and in NE PA that means deep footers dug with a backhoe and redi-mix for the footers. If you don't do the footers right don't even bother with the rest.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
I'll put in a good word for the gambrel roof style garage/shop.

I built the one at the link just below -- its built on a thickened edge slab with conventional stud construction.
The 2nd floor is formed by the gambrel style roof with homemade trusses.
This makes for a good sized and very open 2nd floor at very little extra cost.
I did not keep detailed track of the costs, but it seemed fairly inexpensive.

All the the construction is easy for a DIYer.

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/SpaceHeating/solar_barn_project.htm
The links on the solar collector that the garage uses for heat, but it gives a pretty good view of the garage.
Drop me an email if you want more pictures.

Gary


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Do it yourself and one story is cheepest.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I agree with enlisting the help of a team of Amish; particularly if you can get the materials on-site and ready for them. They are fast, efficient, and in my experience, they do it right the first time. They are respectful and will clean up after themselves and work for cash, cheap.

I would have them build the first story with courses of the block, and then build trusses on-site that will be the second story attic area; with the right pitch, you can get a nice sized second story of usable headroom area.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

How soon do you need to have it done?

Nick and I accumulated the makin's for our barn a bit at a time. One neighbor let us take down his old outbuilding, and that got us some usable lumber. Found a fella up in IA who dismantles barns and sells the parts (incredibly good old steel roofing, true 2x4's and other lumbers) for pennies on the dollar.

Bought some decking screws here, some fancy nails there... 

Studied up some garage and barn plans all the while.

We've started the assembly this past month, and with continued good weather, we'll have it done by the end of the month by ourselves. 

There aren't any zoning regs here, but we don't see any sense in building something if you're not going to do it right the first time.

It's not rocket surgery, and unless one or both of you has serious physical limitations, you should be able to pull it off.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm still having neck problems from building a wall with about 60 blocks 2 years ago, so if it's the blocks I'm gonna sit on the deck and maybe bring cold drinks. He should be fine, but is working 2 jobs, so he would actually have to use vacation time to do it. We probably do have enough nails and scews accumulated to build a mansion, and I have a whole bunch of those glass blocks for windows. If we did that all we would really need is the material for the roof, and loft upstairs. And as long as we do it reasonably, we can afford to do it. He pays to rent a garage now so I want it done as soon as weather permits.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

x2 beeman's post. Proper footers which can withstand the freeze/thaw cycles in PA are essential.


----------

